# Le Tour de France



## awf170 (Jul 9, 2005)

Come on guys no talk about this... too busy with the politics.
 Looks like tomorrow or tuesday will be a good day for lance to break off.  He said he felt pretty bad after 2days ride, hopefully it wears off


----------



## Stephen (Jul 9, 2005)

All depends if there's a cute supermodel to tear him away from the pack... the same way he was torn away from his first wife and kids.

OK, so I don't know the whole story... I'm just not as impressed by celebrities whose marriages fail. That seems like a big sacrifice to pay for fame and fortune.

-Stephen


----------



## marcski (Jul 10, 2005)

He's with a singer not a supermodel now.   

And...from what i've read..he purchased a house up the block from his ex-wife so he could be close to his kids.


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 10, 2005)

50% of marriages fail.  does that make those people bad human beings?

go lance!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jul 10, 2005)

Stephen said:
			
		

> All depends if there's a cute supermodel to tear him away from the pack... the same way he was torn away from his first wife and kids.
> 
> OK, so I don't know the whole story... I'm just not as impressed by celebrities whose marriages fail. That seems like a big sacrifice to pay for fame and fortune.
> 
> -Stephen


WOW.. What a quote. :roll:


----------



## pizza (Jul 10, 2005)

I read his book (_It's not about the bike_) and he really praised his wife for sticking with him through his cancer struggle. So I was really surprised to hear they split up. I'm not sure that what we hear is fact or heresay - remember that there's about 100 million europeans who would like nothing more than to tarnish his reputation. That's a lot of people. I'd be interested to know what is fact and what isn't - but then again, I wouldn't. It's not any of my business. If my experience means anything, our heros' personal lives tend to be disturbing.

That said, I hope he wins this Tour. What a legacy to the world's toughest bike race. Centuries from now, he'll be remembered as a legend to the race and bicycling in general the way Babe Ruth is a legend to baseball, especially if he wins this one - and I have a feeling people will disregard his divorce the way people now disregard Ruth's gluttonous lifestyle.


----------



## awf170 (Jul 10, 2005)

pizza said:
			
		

> and I have a feeling people will disregard his divorce the way people now disregard Ruth's gluttonous lifestyle.



Yes i agree, as long as he doesnt pull a barry bonds


----------



## pizza (Jul 10, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> pizza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I doubt it, that would tremendously dissapoint me. But even if he did, I wonder how many people would even remember that? They did eventually remove the asterisk next to Roger Maris' home run record, you know - even though extra games do in fact mean an unfair advantage over his predecessor.


----------



## awf170 (Jul 10, 2005)

pizza said:
			
		

> awf170 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ya, i dont think he ever would either.  He seems like a pretty good person when u see the lance croncicials and other stuff.  One time he was like these are my vitiams dont let the french see those, they are very top secret :wink:


----------



## awf170 (Jul 10, 2005)

About the race 2day that break away was pretty amazing.  Team discovery seemed to do better the day before all stayin together.  Lance is now in 3rd place but it doesnt seem like a big deal at all


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Jul 10, 2005)

Check this site out for current Tour updates

http://www.velonews.com/tour2005/

Discovery Channel Team took a big hit on Saturday...real or ploy?  Monday is a break day, Tuesday is a Mountain Stage with two CAT 1 Climbs...Velo News pre-race guide states that 6-time defending champion Armstrong will want to take control of this stage...competitors to watch in this stage are Iban Mayo, Ivan Basso, Robert Heras and Alex Vinokourov...

American's Bobby Julich, Floyd Landis, and Levi Leipheimer are still in the hunt and may begin thier attacks this week...too bad about American David Zabriski having to drop out today, he beat Lance at Lance's specialty and held the Yellow Jersey until his unfortunate crash...


----------



## smitty77 (Jul 11, 2005)

Charlie Schuessler said:
			
		

> Discovery Channel Team took a big hit on Saturday...real or ploy?


I vote ploy.  Armstrong and and Discovery are famous for being master "tacticians".  I think they chose an easy climb to have the team fall of the pace and let the big guy hang out there, almost tempting the competition to put the screws to Lance for three reasons:

1.  To see if Lance really has the legs to chase multiple breaks down.

2.  To see who in the group were the men to watch.

3.  To get rid of the yellow jersey.  It's a lot of work for a team to keep their guy in yellow.  Let some other team set the tempo and chase guys down for the next 7-10 days.

Everyone now thinks the team is weak, and there's a crack in the armor.  I think you'll see team Discovery really drop the hammer in the Pyrenees, cracking a lot of guys in the peleton.

As for the comments Stephen made concerning his failed marriage, read his two boks, especially the second one:  "Every Second Counts"  In this one he goes into some (thought not a lot of) detail about why things fell apart.

Personally, I don't think he was ready for marriage.  His life was way to hectic to make it work.  He trains more than anyone in cycling, and he didn't have enough time to focus on his wife, the foundation, and training for the tour.  That being said, he loves his three kids more than anything.  They are the reason he's retiring.

Smitty


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 11, 2005)

He could be a wife beating pedophilic drunk, and it wouldn't be any less amazing that he's going for his 7th Tour win. I wouldn't respect him os much, but his personal life has no real bearing on the physical aspects of his accomplishments.

That said, I'm with Smitty- I think they're hanging back a little, and Lance is gonna kill some guys heading into the mountains. That is where he rocks.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Jul 13, 2005)

*Stage 11 Report - Vino' conquers Galibier - Armstrong holds lead*

Velo News.com reported that "The Botero-Vinokourov breakaway was the highlight of an otherwise dull stage. The only other major outcome was the elimination of former yellow jersey, German Jens Voigt (CSC), who finished 46:43 back, just 41 seconds outside the time limit. That means that, following Dave Zabriskie's withdrawal on Sunday, the Tour has now lost two of its three race leaders, both of whom ride for CSC."  This will effect Ivan Basso's attempt to podium the Tour.

Results - Stage 11
1. Alexandre Vinokourov (Kaz), T-Mobile
2. Santiago Botero (Col), Phonak, 00:00
3. Christophe Moreau (F), Credit Agricole, 01:15
4. Bobby Julich (USA), CSC, 01:15
5. Eddy Mazzoleni (I), Lampre, 01:15
6. Lance Armstrong (USA), Discovery Channel, 01:15
7. Cadel Evans (Aus), Davitamon-Lotto, 01:15
8. Levi Leipheimer (USA), Gerolsteiner, 01:15
9. Mickael Rasmussen (Dk), Rabobank, 01:15
10. Georg Totschnig (A), Gerolsteiner, 01:15

Overall after Stage 11
1. Lance Armstrong (USA), Discovery Channel, 1859 kilometers in 41:59:57 (43.902kph)
2. Mickael Rasmussen (Dk), Rabobank, 00:38
3. Christophe Moreau (F), Credit Agricole, 02:34
4. Ivan Basso (I), CSC, 02:40
5. Alejandro Valverde (Sp), Illes Balears, 03:16
6. Santiago Botero (Col), Phonak, 03:48
7. Levi Leipheimer (USA), Gerolsteiner, 03:58
8. Francisco Mancebo (Sp), Illes Balears, 04:00
9. Jan Ullrich (G), T-Mobile, 04:02
10. Andréas Klöden (G), T-Mobile, 04:16
11. Floyd Landis (USA), Phonak, 04:16
12. Alexandre Vinokourov (Kaz), T-Mobile, 04:47
13. Jorg Jaksche (G), Liberty Seguros, 05:33
14. Cadel Evans (Aus), Davitamon-Lotto, 05:55
15. Yaroslav Popovych (Ukr), Discovery Channel, 06:25
16. Andrey Kashechkin (Kaz), Credit Agricole, 06:32
17. Bobby Julich (USA), CSC, 06:37
18. Carlos Sastre (Sp), CSC, 06:37
19. Eddy Mazzoleni (I), Lampre, 08:46
20. Michael Rogers (Aus), Quickstep, 09:10
21. Haimar Zubeldia (Sp), Euskaltel-Euskadi, 10:07
22. Georg Totschnig (A), Gerolsteiner, 11:43
23. George Hincapie (USA), Discovery Channel, 12:15
24. Giuseppe Guerini (I), T-Mobile, 12:19
25. José Azevedo (P), Discovery Channel, 13:01
26. Leonardo Piepoli (I), Saunier Duval, 14:09
27. Stefano Garzelli (I), Liquigas-Bianchi, 14:21
28. Christopher Horner (USA), Saunier Duval, 15:22
29. Paolo Savoldelli (I), Discovery Channel, 16:06


----------



## JimG. (Jul 14, 2005)

Lance rules!

Don't really follow the tour until the Alps where it's usually won or lost. Armstrong is so dominant there it's amazing.

I know it's debatable, but he's the greatest athlete I've ever seen.


----------



## awf170 (Jul 14, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> I know it's debatable, but he's the greatest athlete I've ever seen.



I dont think is that debatable, thats just my opinion though


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Jul 14, 2005)

*Stage 12 - July 14, 2005 - Bastille Day! *

Velownews.com is reporting that French riders took 1st & 2nd on Bastille Day!  

Discovery's Manuel Beltran has pulled out of the Tour due to a crash and is hospitalized for observation.  Beltran is one of the key mountain riders leading Lance up the before he breaks for the stage leads...

QuickStep's Tom Boonen, pulled out of the Tour, suffering the effects of a pair of hard crashes over the past few days. Boonen was Sprinter's Points Leader.  Phonak's Robbie Hunter has pulled out of the Tour. An Italian rider & his wife was arrested for trasnporting alleged blood doping items.

Stage 12 Results
1. David Moncoutie (F), Cofidis, 4:20:06
2. Sandy Casar (F), Francaise des Jeux, 00:57
3. Angel Vicioso (Sp), Liberty Seguros, 00:57
4. Patrice Halgand (F), Credit Agricole, 00:57
5. Jose Luis Arrieta (Sp), Illes Balears, 00:57
6. Franco Pellizotti (I), Liquigas-Bianchi, 00:57
7. Axel Merckx (B), Davitamon-Lotto, 00:57
8. Juan Manuel Garate (Sp), Saunier Duval, 00:57
9. Thor Hushovd (Nor), Credit Agricole, 03:15
10. Stuart O'Grady (Aus), Cofidis, 03:15
18. Fred Rodriguez (USA), Davitamon-Lotto, 10:33
32. Jose Azevedo (P), Discovery Channel, 10:33
33. Pavel Padrnos (Cz), Discovery Channel, 10:33
38. Rubiera Jose Luis (Sp), Discovery Channel, 10:33
41. Lance Armstrong (USA), Discovery Channel, 10:33
42. Yaroslav Popovych (Ukr), Discovery Channel, 10:33
45. George Hincapie (USA), Discovery Channel, 10:33
48. Paolo Savoldelli (I), Discovery Channel, 10:33
49. Andreas Kloden (G), T-Mobile, 10:33
50. Jan Ullrich (G), T-Mobile, 10:33
53. Bobby Julich (USA), CSC, 10:33
59. Guido Trenti (USA), Quickstep, 10:33
62. Levi Leipheimer (USA), Gerolsteiner, 10:33
65. Benjamin Noval Gonzalez (Sp), Discovery Channel, 10:33
84. Floyd Landis (USA), Phonak, 10:33
144. Christopher Horner (USA), Saunier Duval, 10:33

Overall Standings
1. Lance Armstrong (USA), Discovery Channel, 46:30:36
2. Mickael Rasmussen (Dk), Rabobank, 00:38
3. Christophe Moreau (F), Credit Agricole, 02:34
4. Ivan Basso (I), CSC, 02:40
5. Alejandro Valverde (Sp), Illes Balears, 03:16
6. Santiago Botero (Col), Phonak, 03:48
7. Levi Leipheimer (USA), Gerolsteiner, 03:58
8. Francisco Mancebo (Sp), Illes Balears, 04:00
9. Jan Ullrich (G), T-Mobile, 04:02
10. Andreas Kloden (G), T-Mobile, 04:16
11. Floyd Landis (USA), Phonak, 04:16
12. Alexandre Vinokourov (Kaz), T-Mobile, 04:47
15. Yaroslav Popovych (Ukr), Discovery Channel, 06:25
17. Bobby Julich (USA), CSC, 06:37
24. George Hincapie (USA), Discovery Channel, 12:15
26. Azevedo Jose (P), Discovery Channel, 13:01
29. Christopher Horner (USA), Saunier Duval, 15:22
30. Paolo Savoldelli (I), Discovery Channel, 16:06
45. Rubiera Jose Luis (Sp), Discovery Channel, 41:14
87. Pavel Padrnos (Cz), Discovery Channel, 1:08:57
97. Benjamin Noval Gonzalez (Sp), Discovery Channel, 1:17:50
118. Fred Rodriguez (USA), Davitamon-Lotto, 1:41:16

Overall Points - Sprinter
1. Thor Hushovd (Nor), Credit Agricole, 142 Pts.
2. Stuart O'Grady (Aus), Cofidis, 120 Pts.
3. Robbie McEwen (Aus), Davitamon-Lotto, 107 Pts.
4. Alexandre Vinokourov (Kaz), T-Mobile, 81 Pts.
5. Bernhard Eisel (A), Francaise des Jeux, 69 Pts.
19. Lance Armstrong (USA), Discovery Channel, 40 Pts.
23. Jan Ullrich (G), T-Mobile, 33 Pts.
26. Kloden Andreas (G), T-Mobile, 29 Pts.
35. Christopher Horner (USA), Saunier Duval, 24 Pts.
40. Bobby Julich (USA), CSC, 23 Pts.
43. Levi Leipheimer (USA), Gerolsteiner, 22 Pts.
45. Guido Trenti (USA), Quickstep, 21 Pts.
50. George Hincapie (USA), Discovery Channel, 17 Pts.
54. Fred Rodriguez (USA), Davitamon-Lotto, 16 Pts.
55. Ivan Basso (I), CSC, 15 Pts.
62. Juan Manuel Garate (Sp), Saunier Duval, 13 Pts.
70. Floyd Landis (USA), Phonak, 10 Pts.
82. Yaroslav Popovych (Ukr), Discovery Channel, 4 Pts.
92. Azevedo Jose(P), Discovery Channel, 2 Pts.

Climber - Overall Points
1. Mickael Rasmussen (Dk), Rabobank, 160 Pts.
2. Christophe Moreau (F), Credit Agricole, 89 Pts.
3. Santiago Botero (Col), Phonak, 88 Pts.
4. Alexandre Vinokourov (Kaz), T-Mobile, 71 Pts.
5. Lance Armstrong (USA), Discovery Channel, 40 Pts.
8. Jose Azevedo (P), Discovery Channel, 30 Pts.
10. Paolo Savoldelli (I), Discovery Channel, 25 Pts.
23. Yaroslav Popovych (Ukr), Discovery Channel, 16 Pts.
26. Levi Leipheimer (USA), Gerolsteiner, 14 Pts.
27. Rubiera Jose Luis (Sp), Discovery Channel, 14 Pts.
32. Jan Ullrich (G), T-Mobile, 12 Pts.
36. George Hincapie (USA), Discovery Channel, 11 Pts.

Young Rider - Overall
1. Alejandro Valverde (Sp), Illes Balears, 46:33:52 
2. Yaroslav Popovych (Ukr), Discovery Channel, 03:09
3. Andrey Kashechkin (Kaz), Credit Agricole, 03:16
4. Alberto Contador (Sp), Liberty Seguros, 16:15
5. Maxim Iglinskiy (Kaz), Domina Vacanze, 25:39

Team Overall
1. Team CSC, 137:14:10 
2. Illes Balears-Caisse D Epargne, 01:30
3. T-Mobile Team, 02:09
4. Credit Agricole, 08:24
5. Discovery Channel Team, 15:16
6. Phonak Hearing Systems, 19:41
7. Liberty Seguros - WÃœrth Team, 32:21
8. Saunier Duval - Prodir, 56:48
9. Gerolsteiner, 1:01:41
10. Rabobank, 1:02:20


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Jul 15, 2005)

*Tour de France Stage 13 Results*

Velownews.com is reporting the following information after Stage 13 of the Tour....American rider Chris Horner in his first Tour really rode bravely today being one of the five break riders almost the entire day...he got overtaken within the last 3-KM by the peloton and was able to finsih 10...a job well done!

Stage 13 Results
1. Robbie McEwen (Aus), Davitamon-Lotto, 3:43:14
2. Stuart O'Grady (Aus), Cofidis, 00:00
3. Fred Rodriguez (USA), Davitamon-Lotto, 00:00
4. Guido Trenti (USA), Quickstep, 00:00
5. Thor Hushovd (Nor), Credit Agricole, 00:00
6. Anthony Geslin (F), Bouygues Telecom, 00:00
7. Forster Robert (G), Gerolsteiner, 00:00
8. Magnus Backstedt (Swe), Liquigas-Bianchi, 00:00
9. Gianluca Bortolami (I), Lampre, 00:00
10. Christopher Horner (USA), Saunier Duval, 00:00
25. Jan Ullrich (G), T-Mobile, 00:00
27. Alexandre Vinokourov (Kaz), T-Mobile, 00:00
33. Lance Armstrong (USA), Discovery Channel, 00:00
34. Yaroslav Popovych (Ukr), Discovery Channel, 00:00
35. George Hincapie (USA), Discovery Channel, 00:00
39. Bobby Julich (USA), CSC, 00:00
54. Andreas Kloden (G), T-Mobile, 00:00
72. Ivan Basso (I), CSC, 00:00
82. Levi Leipheimer (USA), Gerolsteiner, 00:00
83. Azevedo Jose (P), Discovery Channel, 00:00
106. Benjamin Noval Gonzalez (Sp), Discovery Channel, 00:23
112. Pavel Padrnos (Cz), Discovery Channel, 00:23
115. Paolo Savoldelli (I), Discovery Channel, 00:23
142. Rubiera Jose Luis (Sp), Discovery Channel, 00:23

Overall Standings
1. Lance Armstrong (USA), Discovery Channel, 50:13:50
2. Mickael Rasmussen (Dk), Rabobank, 00:38
3. Christophe Moreau (F), Credit Agricole, 02:34
4. Ivan Basso (I), CSC, 02:40
5. Santiago Botero (Col), Phonak, 03:48
6. Levi Leipheimer (USA), Gerolsteiner, 03:58
7. Francisco Mancebo (Sp), Illes Balears, 04:00
8. Jan Ullrich (G), T-Mobile, 04:02
9. Andreas Kloden (G), T-Mobile, 04:16
10. Floyd Landis (USA), Phonak, 04:16
11. Alexandre Vinokourov (Kaz), T-Mobile, 04:47
14. Yaroslav Popovych (Ukr), Discovery Channel, 06:25
16. Bobby Julich (USA), CSC, 06:37
23. George Hincapie (USA), Discovery Channel, 12:15
25. Azevedo Jose (P), Discovery Channel, 13:01
28. Christopher Horner (USA), Saunier Duval, 15:20
29. Paolo Savoldelli (I), Discovery Channel, 16:29
44. Rubiera Jose Luis (Sp), Discovery Channel, 41:37
86. Pavel Padrnos (Cz), Discovery Channel, 1:09:20
96. Benjamin Noval Gonzalez (Sp), Discovery Channel, 1:18:13
117. Fred Rodriguez (USA), Davitamon-Lotto, 1:41:08
143. Guido Trenti (USA), Quickstep, 1:56:39

Overall Points
1. Thor Hushovd (Nor), Credit Agricole, 164 Pts.
2. Stuart O'Grady (Aus), Cofidis, 150 Pts.
3. Robbie Mc Ewen (Aus), Davitamon-Lotto, 142 Pts.
4. Forster Robert (G), Gerolsteiner, 84 Pts.
5. Alexandre Vinokourov (Kaz), T-Mobile, 81 Pts.
6. Peter Wrolich (A), Gerolsteiner, 79 Pts.
7. Gianluca Bortolami (I), Lampre, 75 Pts.
8. Allan Davis (Aus), Liberty Seguros, 73 Pts.
9. Baden Cooke (Aus), Francaise des Jeux, 73 Pts.
10. Bernhard Eisel (A), Francaise des Jeux, 71 Pts.
18. Guido Trenti (USA), Quickstep, 45 Pts.
20. Christopher Horner (USA), Saunier Duval, 42 Pts.
21. Fred Rodriguez (USA), Davitamon-Lotto, 42 Pts.
22. Lance Armstrong (USA), Discovery Channel, 40 Pts.
26. Jan Ullrich (G), T-Mobile, 34 Pts.
29. Andreas Kloden (G), T-Mobile, 29 Pts.
42. Bobby Julich (USA), CSC, 23 Pts.
45. Levi Leipheimer (USA), Gerolsteiner, 22 Pts.
52. George Hincapie (USA), Discovery Channel, 17 Pts.
56. Ivan Basso (I), CSC, 15 Pts.
73. Floyd Landis (USA), Phonak, 10 Pts.
86. Yaroslav Popovych (Ukr), Discovery Channel, 4 Pts.
95. Azevedo Jose (P), Discovery Channel, 2 Pts.
104. Pavel Padrnos (Cz), Discovery Channel, 5 Pts.

Overall Climber
1. Mickael Rasmussen (Dk), Rabobank, 160 Pts.
2. Christophe Moreau (F), Credit Agricole, 89 Pts.
3. Santiago Botero (Col), Phonak, 88 Pts.
4. Alexandre Vinokourov (Kaz), T-Mobile, 71 Pts.
5. Lance Armstrong (USA), Discovery Channel, 40 Pts.
6. Dario Cioni (I), Liquigas-Bianchi, 34 Pts.
7. Azevedo Jose (P), Discovery Channel, 30 Pts.
8. Oscar Pereiro Sio (Sp), Phonak, 27 Pts.
9. Paolo Savoldelli (I), Discovery Channel, 25 Pts.
10. Juan Manuel Garate (Sp), Saunier Duval, 24 Pts.
11. Andreas Kloden (G), T-Mobile, 20 Pts.
21. Ivan Basso (I), CSC, 16 Pts.
22. Yaroslav Popovych (Ukr), Discovery Channel, 16 Pts.
25. Levi Leipheimer (USA), Gerolsteiner, 14 Pts.
26. Rubiera Jose Luis (Sp), Discovery Channel, 14 Pts.
31. Jan Ullrich (G), T-Mobile, 12 Pts.
35. George Hincapie (USA), Discovery Channel, 11 Pts.
37. Bobby Julich (USA), CSC, 10 Pts.
50. Christopher Horner (USA), Saunier Duval, 3 Pts.

Overall Young Rider
1. Yaroslav Popovych (Ukr), Discovery Channel, 50:20:15 
2. Andrey Kashechkin (Kaz), Credit Agricole, 00:07
3. Alberto Contador (Sp), Liberty Seguros, 13:06
4. Maxim Iglinskiy (Kaz), Domina Vacanze, 22:30
5. Vladimir Karpets (Rus), Illes Balears, 41:32
6. Pineau Jerome (F), Bouygues Telecom, 41:49
7. Lovkvist Thomas (Swe), Francaise des Jeux, 45:48
8. Patrik Sinkewitz (G), Quickstep, 46:05
9. David Arroyo (Sp), Illes Balears, 54:29
10. Pieter Weening (Nl), Rabobank, 57:16

Overall Team
1. Team CSC, 148:23:52
2. Illes Balears-Caisse D Epargne, 01:30
3. T-Mobile Team, 02:09
4. Credit Agricole, 08:24
5. Discovery Channel Team, 15:16
6. Phonak Hearing Systems, 19:41
7. Liberty Seguros - Wurth, 32:21
8. Saunier Duval - Prodir, 56:48
9. Gerolsteiner, 1:01:41
10. Rabobank, 1:02:20


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Jul 19, 2005)

Velonews.com is reporting after Stage 16 - Mourenx to Pau the results listed herein.  American George Hincapie of Queens NY via South Carolina won the 15 Stage on Sunday...GREAT JOB GEORGE!

Stage Results
1. Oscar Pereiro Sio (Sp), Phonak, 4:38:40 
2. Xabier Zandio (Sp), Illes Balears, 00:00
3. Eddy Mazzoleni (I), Lampre, 00:00
4. Cadel Evans (Aus), Davitamon-Lotto, 00:00
5. Philippe Gilbert (B), Francaise des Jeux, 02:25
6. Anthony Geslin (F), Bouygues Telecom, 02:25
7. Jorg Ludewig (G), Domina Vacanze, 02:25
8. Juan Antonio Flecha (Sp), Fassa Bortolo, 02:25
9. Ludovic Turpin (F), Ag2r Prevoyance, 02:25
10. Cedric Vasseur (F), Cofidis, 02:25
24. Bobby Julich (USA), CSC, 03:24
27. Jan Ullrich (G), T-Mobile, 03:24
28. George Hincapie (USA), Discovery Channel, 03:24
29. Levi Leipheimer (USA), Gerolsteiner, 03:24
30. Yaroslav Popovych (Ukr), Discovery Channel, 03:24
36. Lance Armstrong (USA), Discovery Channel, 03:24
38. Ivan Basso (I), CSC, 03:24
44. Floyd Landis (USA), Phonak, 03:24
46. Paolo Savoldelli (I), Discovery Channel, 03:24
57. Rubiera Jose Luis (Sp), Discovery Channel, 03:24
61. Andreas Kloden (G), T-Mobile, 03:24
62. Christopher Horner (USA), Saunier Duval, 03:24
94. Benjamin Noval Gonzalez (Sp), Discovery Channel, 20:16
108. Pavel Padrnos (Cz), Discovery Channel, 20:16
117. Guido Trenti (USA), Quickstep, 20:16
120. Fred Rodriguez (USA), Davitamon-Lotto, 20:16

Overall Standings
1. Lance Armstrong (USA), Discovery Channel, 66:52:03
2. Ivan Basso (I), CSC, 02:46
3. Mickael Rasmussen (Dk), Rabobank, 03:09
4. Jan Ullrich (G), T-Mobile, 05:58
5. Francisco Mancebo (Sp), Illes Balears, 06:31
6. Levi Leipheimer (USA), Gerolsteiner, 07:35
7. Cadel Evans (Aus), Davitamon-Lotto, 09:29
8. Floyd Landis (USA), Phonak, 09:33
9. Alexandre Vinokourov (Kaz), T-Mobile, 09:38
10. Christophe Moreau (F), Credit Agricole, 11:47
11. Andreas Kloden (G), T-Mobile, 12:01
13. Yaroslav Popovych (Ukr), Discovery Channel, 14:27
17. Bobby Julich (USA), CSC, 19:03
18. George Hincapie (USA), Discovery Channel, 19:35
28. Azevedo Jose (P), Discovery Channel, 44:49
32. Christopher Horner (USA), Saunier Duval, 52:41
33. Paolo Savoldelli (I), Discovery Channel, 52:47
41. Rubiera Jose Luis (Sp), Discovery Channel, 1:17:55
96. Pavel Padrnos (Cz), Discovery Channel, 2:32:23
104. Benjamin Noval Gonzalez (Sp), Discovery Channel, 2:41:16
124. Fred Rodriguez (USA), Davitamon-Lotto, 3:12:12
138. Guido Trenti (USA), Quickstep, 3:24:08

Overall Points (Sprinter’s)
1. Thor Hushovd (Nor), Credit Agricole, 164 Pts.
2. Stuart O'Grady (Aus), Cofidis, 150 Pts.
3. Robbie Mc Ewen (Aus), Davitamon-Lotto, 142 Pts.
4. Alexandre Vinokourov (Kaz), T-Mobile, 90 Pts.
5. Forster Robert (G), Gerolsteiner, 84 Pts.
6. Oscar Pereiro Sio (Sp), Phonak, 82 Pts.
7. Allan Davis (Aus), Liberty Seguros, 81 Pts.
8. Peter Wrolich (A), Gerolsteiner, 79 Pts.
9. Mickael Rasmussen (Dk), Rabobank, 77 Pts.
10. Laurent Brochard (F), Bouygues Telecom, 77 Pts.
15. Lance Armstrong (USA), Discovery Channel, 66 Pts.
20. Jan Ullrich (G), T-Mobile, 54 Pts.
21. Guido Trenti (USA), Quickstep, 45 Pts.
23. Christopher Horner (USA), Saunier Duval, 42 Pts.
24. Fred Rodriguez (USA), Davitamon-Lotto, 42 Pts.
25. Ivan Basso (I), CSC, 40 Pts.
27. George Hincapie (USA), Discovery Channel, 37 Pts.
28. Levi Leipheimer (USA), Gerolsteiner, 37 Pts.
29. Andreas Kloden (G), T-Mobile, 36 Pts.
48. Bobby Julich (USA), CSC, 23 Pts.
53. Floyd Landis (USA), Phonak, 20 Pts.
91. Yaroslav Popovych (Ukr), Discovery Channel, 4 Pts.
103. Azevedo Jose (P), Discovery Channel, 2 Pts.
114. Pavel Padrnos (Cz), Discovery Channel, 5 Pts.

Overall Climber
1. Mickael Rasmussen (Dk), Rabobank, 185 Pts.
2. Oscar Pereiro Sio (Sp), Phonak, 135 Pts.
3. Lance Armstrong (USA), Discovery Channel, 92 Pts.
4. Michael Boogerd (Nl), Rabobank, 90 Pts.
5. Christophe Moreau (F), Credit Agricole, 89 Pts.
6. Santiago Botero (Col), Phonak, 88 Pts.
7. Laurent Brochard (F), Bouygues Telecom, 75 Pts.
8. George Hincapie (USA), Discovery Channel, 74 Pts.
9. Pietro Caucchioli (I), Credit Agricole, 73 Pts.
10. Alexandre Vinokourov (Kaz), T-Mobile, 71 Pts.
11. Ivan Basso (I), CSC, 65 Pts.
12. Jan Ullrich (G), T-Mobile, 56 Pts.
20. Levi Leipheimer (USA), Gerolsteiner, 36 Pts.
23. Azevedo Jose (P), Discovery Channel, 30 Pts.
25. Floyd Landis (USA), Phonak, 28 Pts.
28. Paolo Savoldelli (I), Discovery Channel, 25 Pts.
40. Yaroslav Popovych (Ukr), Discovery Channel, 16 Pts.
45. Rubiera Jose Luis (Sp), Discovery Channel, 14 Pts.
52. Christopher Horner (USA), Saunier Duval, 10 Pts.
53. Bobby Julich (USA), CSC, 10 Pts.
77. Fred Rodriguez (USA), Davitamon-Lotto, 1 Pts.

Overall Young Rider
1. Yaroslav Popovych (Ukr), Discovery Channel, 67:06:30
2. Andrey Kashechkin (Kaz), Credit Agricole, 06:08
3. Alberto Contador (Sp), Liberty Seguros, 36:42
4. Maxim Iglinskiy (Kaz), Domina Vacanze, 54:02
5. Jerome Pineau (F), Bouygues Telecom, 1:04:20
6. Vladimir Karpets (Rus), Illes Balears, 1:18:30
7. David Arroyo (Sp), Illes Balears, 1:22:36
8. Patrik Sinkewitz (G), Quickstep, 1:36:30
9. Philippe Gilbert (B), Francaise des Jeux, 1:50:20

Overall Team
1. T-Mobile Team, 198:30:13
2. Discovery Channel Team, 19:28
3. Team CSC, 21:58
4. Credit Agricole, 28:11
5. Illes Balears-Caisse D Epargne, 28:45


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Jul 23, 2005)

*Stage 20 - Armstrong gets his stage win and clinches victory in Paris*

Velonews.com is reporting that "Mickael Rasmussen saw his third place overall disintegrate after a pair of crashes and a rash of mechanicals, Jan Ullrich returned to the podium and Lance Armstrong locked up his seventh consecutive title in the Tour de France's final time trial on Saturday. 

Armstrong (Discovery Channel) won the 55.5km race against the clock, with Ullrich (T-Mobile) second and teammate Alexandre Vinokourov third. But the big winners in stage 20 were Ullrich, who moved into third behind Ivan Basso (CSC), and of course Armstrong, who finally got his stage win and will bid farewell to the sport after Sunday's largely ceremonial finale on the Champs-Elysees."

Stage 20 – Individual Time Trial Results

1. Lance Armstrong (USA), Discovery Channel, 1:11:46
2. Jan Ullrich (G), T-Mobile, 00:23
3. Alexandre Vinokourov (Kaz), T-Mobile, 01:16
4. Bobby Julich (USA), CSC, 01:33
5. Ivan Basso (I), CSC, 01:54
6. Floyd Landis (USA), Phonak, 02:02
7. Cadel Evans (Aus), Davitamon-Lotto, 02:06
8. George Hincapie (USA), Discovery Channel, 02:25
9. Francisco Mancebo (Sp), Illes Balears, 02:51
10. Vladimir Karpets (Rus), Illes Balears, 03:05
11. Yaroslav Popovych (Ukr), Discovery Channel, 03:09
14. Levi Leipheimer (USA), Gerolsteiner, 03:13
25. Christopher Horner (USA), Saunier Duval, 04:45
31. Rubiera Jose Luis (Sp), Discovery Channel, 05:24
38. Pavel Padrnos (Cz), Discovery Channel, 05:53
51. Azevedo Jose (P), Discovery Channel, 06:25
56. Paolo Savoldelli (I), Discovery Channel, 06:48
86. Benjamin Noval Gonzalez (Sp), Discovery Channel, 08:06
123. Fred Rodriguez (USA), Davitamon-Lotto, 09:50
136. Guido Trenti (USA), Quickstep, 10:39

Overall Standings
1. Lance Armstrong (USA), Discovery Channel, 82:34:05
2. Ivan Basso (I), CSC, 04:40
3. Jan Ullrich (G), T-Mobile, 06:21
4. Francisco Mancebo (Sp), Illes Balears, 09:59
5. Levi Leipheimer (USA), Gerolsteiner, 11:25
6. Alexandre Vinokourov (Kaz), T-Mobile, 11:27
7. Mickael Rasmussen (Dk), Rabobank, 11:33
8. Cadel Evans (Aus), Davitamon-Lotto, 11:55
9. Floyd Landis (USA), Phonak, 12:44
10. Oscar Pereiro Sio (Sp), Phonak, 16:04
12. Yaroslav Popovych (Ukr), Discovery Channel, 19:02
14. George Hincapie (USA), Discovery Channel, 23:40
17. Bobby Julich (USA), CSC, 24:08
25. Paolo Savoldelli (I), Discovery Channel, 44:30
30. Azevedo Jose (P), Discovery Channel, 59:48
33. Christopher Horner (USA), Saunier Duval, 1:07:57
35. Rubiera Jose Luis (Sp), Discovery Channel, 1:11:48
95. Pavel Padrnos (Cz), Discovery Channel, 2:49:53
107. Benjamin Noval Gonzalez (Sp), Discovery Channel, 3:00:59
132. Fred Rodriguez (USA), Davitamon-Lotto, 3:37:58
139. Guido Trenti (USA), Quickstep, 3:46:24

Overall Points (Sprinter's)
1. Thor Hushovd (Nor), Credit Agricole, 175 Pts.
2. Stuart O'Grady (Aus), Cofidis, 160 Pts.
3. Robbie Mc Ewen (Aus), Davitamon-Lotto, 154 Pts.
4. Oscar Pereiro Sio (Sp), Phonak, 118 Pts.
5. Alexandre Vinokourov (Kaz), T-Mobile, 117 Pts.
6. Allan Davis (Aus), Liberty Seguros, 110 Pts.
7. Lance Armstrong (USA), Discovery Channel, 93 Pts.
8. Forster Robert (G), Gerolsteiner, 85 Pts.
9. Mickael Rasmussen (Dk), Rabobank, 84 Pts.
10. Juan Antonio Flecha (Sp), Fassa Bortolo, 84 Pts.
24. Ivan Basso (I), CSC, 54 Pts.
27. Levi Leipheimer (USA), Gerolsteiner, 51 Pts.
28. Fred Rodriguez (USA), Davitamon-Lotto, 50 Pts.
29. George Hincapie (USA), Discovery Channel, 46 Pts.
30. Guido Trenti (USA), Quickstep, 45 Pts.
32. Christopher Horner (USA), Saunier Duval, 42 Pts.
40. Paolo Savoldelli (I), Discovery Channel, 35 Pts.
46. Bobby Julich (USA), CSC, 31 Pts.
54. Floyd Landis (USA), Phonak, 26 Pts.
78. Azevedo Jose (P), Discovery Channel, 17 Pts.
84. Rubiera Jose Luis (Sp), Discovery Channel, 13 Pts.
89. Yaroslav Popovych (Ukr), Discovery Channel, 12 Pts.
120. Pavel Padrnos (Cz), Discovery Channel, 5 Pts.
121. Unai Etxebarria (Vz), Euskaltel-Euskadi, 10 Pts.
122. Inigo Landaluze (Sp), Euskaltel-Euskadi, 25 Pts.

Overall Climber (King of the Mountain)
1. Mickael Rasmussen (Dk), Rabobank, 185 Pts.
2. Oscar Pereiro Sio (Sp), Phonak, 155 Pts.
3. Lance Armstrong (USA), Discovery Channel, 96 Pts.
4. Christophe Moreau (F), Credit Agricole, 92 Pts.
5. Michael Boogerd (Nl), Rabobank, 90 Pts.
6. Santiago Botero (Col), Phonak, 88 Pts.
7. Alexandre Vinokourov (Kaz), T-Mobile, 75 Pts.
8. Laurent Brochard (F), Bouygues Telecom, 75 Pts.
9. George Hincapie (USA), Discovery Channel, 74 Pts.
10. Pietro Caucchioli (I), Credit Agricole, 73 Pts.
11. Ivan Basso (I), CSC, 65 Pts.
13. Jan Ullrich (G), T-Mobile, 58 Pts.
22. Levi Leipheimer (USA), Gerolsteiner, 36 Pts.
25. Azevedo Jose (P), Discovery Channel, 30 Pts.
26. Paolo Savoldelli (I), Discovery Channel, 29 Pts.
29. Floyd Landis (USA), Phonak, 28 Pts.
45. Yaroslav Popovych (Ukr), Discovery Channel, 16 Pts.
48. Bobby Julich (USA), CSC, 14 Pts.
50. Rubiera Jose Luis (Sp), Discovery Channel, 14 Pts.
59. Christopher Horner (USA), Saunier Duval, 10 Pts.
88. Fred Rodriguez (USA), Davitamon-Lotto, 1 Pts.

Overall Young Rider
1. Yaroslav Popovych (Ukr), Discovery Channel, 82:53:07

Overall Team
1. T-Mobile Team, 245:07:38
2. Discovery Channel Team, 14:57
3. Team CSC, 25:15
4. Credit Agricole, 55:24
5. Illes Balears-Caisse D Epargne, 1:06:09
6. Phonak Hearing Systems, 1:09:20
9. Saunier Duval - Prodir, 2:48:58
11. Gerolsteiner, 3:05:20


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Jul 24, 2005)

Velonews.com is reporting the Final Overall Standings listed below concluding the 2005 Le Tour de France.  As reasonably expected, American Lance Armstrong of the Discovery Channel Bicycle Team won the General Classification…amazingly while winning only one individual stage & one team stage…Germany’s T-Mobile won the Team Classification with Discovery Channel in 2nd place…

Other American riders did exceptional as well with Levi Leipheimer & Floyd Landis finishing in the top ten, and George Hincapie a career best 14th including the winning the toughest stage of the competition…Bobby Julich finished 17th…Tour Rookie Chris Horner riding mostly a support role finished a remarkable 33rd…veteran Fred Rodriguez (multiple USA National Bicycling Champion) supported his team by leading Robbie McEwen to two stage wins and a third overall in the Sprinter’s Points category… the same can be said for Tour Rookie Guido Trenti leading Tom Boonen (before Boonen’s departure while leading the Sprinter’s Points due to injuries) to two stage wins as well…

In the International Elite Bicycling Race Forum, there are three 21-Stage Races, Giro de’ Italia, Le Tour de France and the Vuelta a España (Tour of Spain)…so far this season USA Team Discovery Channel Bicycle Team has won the first two (Paolo Savoldelli in the Giro de’ Italia, and Lance Armstrong, Le Tour de France)…can Team Discovery Channel run the table and win big in Spain?

Listed below is the final statistics of the 2005 Le Tour De France with the top riders in classification including the top three GC riders in all classes, and the finish placements of USA and Discovery Channel riders.

1. Lance Armstrong (USA), Discovery Channel
2. Ivan Basso (I), CSC, 04:40
3. Jan Ullrich (G), T-Mobile, 06:21
4. Francisco Mancebo (Sp), Illes Balears, 09:59
5. Alexandre Vinokourov (Kaz), T-Mobile, 11:01
6. Levi Leipheimer (USA), Gerolsteiner, 11:21
7. Mickael Rasmussen (Dk), Rabobank, 11:33
8. Cadel Evans (Aus), Davitamon-Lotto, 11:55
9. Floyd Landis (USA), Phonak, 12:44
10. Oscar Pereiro Sio (Sp), Phonak, 16:04
11. Christophe Moreau (F), Credit Agricole, 16:26
12. Yaroslav Popovych (Ukr), Discovery Channel, 19:02
14. George Hincapie (USA), Discovery Channel, 23:40
17. Bobby Julich (USA), CSC, 24:08
25. Paolo Savoldelli (I), Discovery Channel, 44:30
30. José Azevedo (P), Discovery Channel, 59:48
33. Christopher Horner (USA), Saunier Duval, 1:07:57
35. José Luis Rubiera (Sp), Discovery Channel, 1:11:48
95. Pavel Padrnos (Cz), Discovery Channel, 2:49:53
107. Benjamin Noval Gonzalez (Sp), Discovery Channel, 3:00:59
132. Fred Rodriguez (USA), Davitamon-Lotto, 3:37:58
139. Guido Trenti (USA), Quickstep, 3:46:24

Overall Points - Sprinters
1. Thor Hushovd (Nor), Credit Agricole, 194 Pts.
2. Stuart O'Grady (Aus), Cofidis, 182 Pts.
3. Robbie Mc Ewen (Aus), Davitamon-Lotto, 178 Pts.
4. Alexandre Vinokourov (Kaz), T-Mobile, 158 Pts.
5. Allan Davis (Aus), Liberty Seguros, 130 Pts.
6. Oscar Pereiro Sio (Sp), Phonak, 118 Pts.
7. Robert Förster (G), Gerolsteiner, 101 Pts.
8. Lance Armstrong (USA), Discovery Channel, 93 Pts.
9. Baden Cooke (Aus), Francaise des Jeux, 91 Pts.
10. Bernhard Eisel (A), Francaise des Jeux, 88 Pts.
16. Jan Ullrich (G), T-Mobile, 77 Pts.
21. Fred Rodriguez (USA), Davitamon-Lotto, 64 Pts.
24. Guido Trenti (USA), Quickstep, 58 Pts.
26. Levi Leipheimer (USA), Gerolsteiner, 55 Pts.
27. Ivan Basso (I), CSC, 54 Pts.
31. George Hincapie (USA), Discovery Channel, 46 Pts.
32. Christopher Horner (USA), Saunier Duval, 46 Pts.
43. Paolo Savoldelli (I), Discovery Channel, 35 Pts.
52. Bobby Julich (USA), CSC, 31 Pts.
59. Floyd Landis (USA), Phonak, 26 Pts.
81. José Azevedo (P), Discovery Channel, 17 Pts.
85. José Luis Rubiera (Sp), Discovery Channel, 13 Pts.
90. Yaroslav Popovych (Ukr), Discovery Channel, 12 Pts.
123. Pavel Padrnos (Cz), Discovery Channel, 5 Pts.

Overall King-Of-Mountains
1. Mickael Rasmussen (Dk), Rabobank, 185 Pts.
2. Oscar Pereiro Sio (Sp), Phonak, 155 Pts.
3. Lance Armstrong (USA), Discovery Channel, 99 Pts.
4. Christophe Moreau (F), Credit Agricole, 93 Pts.
5. Michael Boogerd (Nl), Rabobank, 90 Pts.
6. Santiago Botero (Col), Phonak, 88 Pts.
7. Alexandre Vinokourov (Kaz), T-Mobile, 75 Pts.
8. Laurent Brochard (F), Bouygues Telecom, 75 Pts.
9. George Hincapie (USA), Discovery Channel, 74 Pts.
10. Pietro Caucchioli (I), Credit Agricole, 73 Pts.
11. Ivan Basso (I), CSC, 65 Pts.
13. Jan Ullrich (G), T-Mobile, 58 Pts.
22. Levi Leipheimer (USA), Gerolsteiner, 36 Pts.
25. José Azevedo (P), Discovery Channel, 30 Pts.
26. Paolo Savoldelli (I), Discovery Channel, 29 Pts.
29. Floyd Landis (USA), Phonak, 28 Pts.
45. Yaroslav Popovych (Ukr), Discovery Channel, 16 Pts.
48. Bobby Julich (USA), CSC, 14 Pts.
50. José Luis Rubiera (Sp), Discovery Channel, 14 Pts.
59. Christopher Horner (USA), Saunier Duval, 10 Pts.
89. Fred Rodriguez (USA), Davitamon-Lotto, 1 Pts.

Best Young Rider - Final
1. Yaroslav Popovych (Ukr), Discovery Channel, 86h 34' 04" 

Overall Team - Final
1. T-Mobile Team, 256h 10' 29"
2. Discovery Channel Team, 14:57
3. Team CSC, 25:15
4. Credit Agricole, 55:24
5. Illes Balears-Caisse D Epargne, 1:06:09
6. Phonak Hearing Systems, 1:09:20
7. Liberty Seguros - WÃœrth Team, 1:47:56
8. Rabobank, 2:26:30
9. Saunier Duval - Prodir, 2:48:58
10. Ag2r Prevoyance, 2:52:04
11. Gerolsteiner, 3:05:20
12. Bouygues Telecom, 3:13:31
13. Francaise Des Jeux, 3:32:15
14. Davitamon - Lotto, 3:37:45
15. Euskaltel - Euskadi, 3:41:05
16. Domina Vacanze, 4:20:38
17. Lampre - Caffita, 4:33:06
18. Liquigas - Bianchi, 4:50:57
19. Cofidis Credit Par Telephone, 5:03:04
20. Fassa Bortolo, 6:13:26
21. Quick Step - Innergetic, 6:36:48

Most aggressive Rider of the 2005 Tour de France
(Voted by a panel of former Tour winners)
Oscar Pereiro Sio (Sp), Phonak


Lastly, Armstrong has ridden with the "Maillot Jaune" (Yellow Leader's Jersey) 17-days this Tour, totaling a career 83-days, second to Eddy Merckx with 111-days and just ahead of Bernard Hinault at 79-days…both those riders won the Tour 5-Times each…

Next year, things will be different...


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 25, 2005)

And we have a winner! 7 times- that's a serious record.


----------

